
Can Machines Be Given Consciousness? - headalgorithm
https://mindmatters.ai/2020/01/can-machines-be-given-consciousness/
======
craigr1972
Probably yes eventually but we are very much on the smallest of the foothills
as yet in our understanding or technology. We don't know what we don't know.
Multiple worlds within worlds in terms of the interactions between information
structures at the levels of society, individuals, sense organs, macro
structure of brains, micro structure of brains, DNA within neurons, quantum
effects. This whole colossal system looking in itself, we've only just
started. As you can tell this topic gets me going.

------
Haxker
One day, and probably a feature developed by AI itself... not a good idea
(which makes it inevitable) it’s how they stop being robots and become slaves

